# '71 LeMans Front Suspension Rebuild - Pickle Fork Size



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

All - 

Heading over to O'Reilly Auto Parts tomorrow morning to rent a Coil Spring Compressor and Pickle Fork to remove Front Suspension on my '71 for Rebuild.

Does anyone know or have a recommendation what size Pickle Fork I will need ?

Looks like 15/16" should do the job, but thought I would ask.

Thank you!


----------



## M91196 (Oct 11, 2020)

I have always been able to pop tapered joints by loosening a few threads and tapping both sides at the same time with 2 hammers…..


----------



## 1971LemansWisc (Apr 18, 2021)

I'll give that a try first. Thank you!


----------

